# FinishKare 1000P or Collinite 476?



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm searching for new sealant with very good durability but I’m not sure which one I should buy: Finish Kare 1000P or Collinite 476s? 

Which one has the best durability and best beading? 

Shine and applying is not so important, I need best durability and beading 

My Car: SEAT Leon (black color)


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Out of those two its hard to say as both are excellent. If i had to pick it would be colly


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Id opt for the FK & use it on my wheels aswell


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i like to use the finsih kare 1000p on my wheels not had a go with it on paint work but i have used the collinite 476 on the daily and it held out for quiet a long time and the beading was great, so imo i'd say got for the colly


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok I've added a poll =)

But it's a little bit strange... Why so many recommendations to Collinite if Finish Kare is DW Product of the year 2009???


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe because one is used more as a wheel sealant and the colli for the bodywork??


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok this would be an explanation 

So I think I will buy both: Finish Kare 1000P for wheels and Collinite for the bodywork.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Done the same myself mate! Both will last you a very very long time also. Money well spent imo.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, I will buy both.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I use FK1000p on paint and wheels...:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just buy fkp if im honest


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe FK1000P is easier to remove, and also you can layer them, without leaving a long time between layers. Colly I beleive you are better to leave a few days between layering.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

1 more vote for FK


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought both  Why choose now when you can go to your detailing stash and choose at each outing! 

Have colli on the car at the moment, will be trying the FKP over some CG Ez Glaze next... hoping for some glassy action on dark grey metallic!

As has been mentioned - apparently FKP is easier to apply, can go on wheels, and can be layered in 20-30mins.

Some people like waxing however.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

On Monday I will go to the shop so should I buy both now because 60% votes for FK 1000P.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

buy either - they do more or less the same thing and both will last ages


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Collinite is fine if you want sheer cold bling. In that case I'd probably prefer
to use Optimum Opti-Seal. Much, much easier to apply!

FK1000p is a tad warmer on lighter metallic shades and can take a topping of 
carnauba if you have a yearning for wax. It's also a _must have_ on wheels. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Collinite is fine if you want sheer cold bling. In that case I'd probably prefer
> to use Optimum Opti-Seal. Much, much easier to apply!
> 
> FK1000p is a tad warmer on lighter metallic shades and can take a topping of
> ...


agree with you there Steve;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207575


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

have both myself tbh


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have both and have applied both. 

Over winter, I used two layers of FK1000P followed by two layers of collinite (all layers applied a week apart). The FK gives a very plasticky/shiny finish, as though the car is wrapped in cling film or somethig. The 476s IMO gave a better finish - it was warmer. 

The combo lasted over four months and I recently topped up with collinite.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok I will buy FK 1000P only because it's must have on wheels and so I can use it on car too 
I also want to buy the FK #425 detailing spray.

What shampoo you would recommend or is not important for FK 1000P? I prefer Dodo Juice Sour Power for my Dodo Wax but is it also ok for FK or should I choose Born to me mild or another one?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

classic-leon said:


> Ok I will buy FK 1000P only because it's must have on wheels and so I can use it on car too
> I also want to buy the FK #425 detailing spray.
> 
> What shampoo you would recommend or is not important for FK 1000P? I prefer Dodo Juice Sour Power for my Dodo Wax but is it also ok for FK or should I choose Born to me mild or another one?


I've used it over Born to be mild with no problems :thumb:... to be fair, by the time the FK1000p got involved, my cars been dried (with 425 to aid drying), SRP'd and CG Ez creme glaze applied, either of the SRP or the EZ creme glaze should provide a good base for it - so I don't imagine the type of shampoo would be that important given the subsequent stages.

425 is awesome, I'd say my car was the shiniest in the carpark this morning having given it a liberal wipedown on sat. :thumb:

If I've learned one thing from here... the prep underneath will be important - a good clay/polish/clean (depending on what you have time/resources for) to ensure the paint is "really" clean will help enormously, also apparently it's worth avoiding anything "oily" in terms of polish/glaze under a sealant such as the FK1000p.

I used the Augoglym Super Resin Polish mentioned above for this, a fairly simple all in one product, but I'd read good feedback it worked well under FK1000p. Other's might have some other recommendations...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am going to say collinite. FK seems more static for certain.


----------

